

Abelson Stole The Precious Course - anime comment to MIT 6.001 [flash] - TeMPOraL
http://dagobah.net/flash/Abelson_Stole_The_Precious_Course.swf

======
drdaeman
Does that have anything to do with the HN or is it just their way of saying,
"We've read SICP"?

------
rapacity
yet another barely edited rip of "marisa stole the precious thing" d:

------
Ben_Dean
what. the. hell.

A+

